# the magical and enchanted lands of Ecuador



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)

I have the pleasure to present Ecuador, one of the most enigmatic countries of the earth, full of undiscovered ancient cities, towns above the clouds, snowy landscapes, tropical landscapes, etc.

you will discover the world in one small package


----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)

ECUADOR









ecuador tiene cuatro regiones, la region costa, montañosa, amazonica, insular. Cada una de estas regiones posee diversos tipos de ecosistemas y biomas, como manglares, sabanas, praderas, etc.


----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing series of pics from Ecuador....:cheers2:


----------



## Galahad (Jan 15, 2009)

^^ thank you very much kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jclic74/7363027744/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/griselfilipini/7362130370/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/agenciaandes_ec/7176411667/


ecuador-beach-images "2012-6-8" by GaryAScott, on Flickr


Sunrise from up high by RedRucksack101, on Flickr


Chasing the pink dolphin by RedRucksack101, on Flickr


Quilatoa Crater by RedRucksack101, on Flickr


El Volcan Cayambe by protographer23, on Flickr


GoNativePhoto_081223_IMG_3427_5_6-Edit by Native Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Galapagos-Ecuador by Fragata Yacht, on Flickr


Galapagos-Ecuador by Fragata Yacht, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Golondrina Yacht by Fragata Yacht, on Flickr


Golondrina Yacht by Fragata Yacht, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Puesta de Sol desde el puente sobre el rìo Daule by ellesPedro, on Flickr


Una caminata por Guayaquil by ellesPedro, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guayaquil by ellesPedro, on Flickr


Hoya de Cañar by ellesPedro, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

El Morgan y Guayaquil by ellesPedro, on Flickr


Portovelo y Zaruma by ellesPedro, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

El ascenso al Chimborazo by ellesPedro, on Flickr


Cantón San Fernando desde las alturas by ellesPedro, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bajada del Centerario by ellesPedro, on Flickr


Parque Nacional El Cajas - Lagunas Yaguarcocha by ellesPedro, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Empieza mi día en Guayaquil by ellesPedro, on Flickr


Una mirada HDR a Cuenca by ellesPedro, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cascadas de Pelluche - Ecuador by Aubrey Kingston, on Flickr


White Tipped - Ecuador by Aubrey Kingston, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Quito City Scene by Aubrey Kingston, on Flickr


Cotopaxi by Sebas Terneus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Al Trabajo en Bici No 45 by Galería Ricardo Patiño, on Flickr


Untitled by Jack Simon, on Flickr
Galapagos, Ecuador


----------



## Jorge Dominguez (Jan 25, 2009)

Great pictures and helpful maps. Butr it would be better if one knew where the pictures were taken. Why not label the location of each picture?


----------

